# burton shrinkage and rome targa's



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Get the L/XL size.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I have Rulers (size 10) and Targas (l/XL). there is much more play with the boot in the Targas side to side than there was on my old Burton Missions. The size 9 may work with the s/m size, but you'll probabbly be maxing out all the adjustments, and I don't know how well that will work. Also, the toe strap cap digs into the corner of my toe instead of wrapping around it. This might be solved with further adjustment, but maybe not. I'm still a little undecided on how I feel about the Targas. I feel like I had more response from my Missions, but I'm also riding a new board too, so between the new board and bindings there's a lot to get used to.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

i'm considering cartels too. anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have DC Judges in a 9.5 and I went with a L/XL Targa. Just used them today and I'm very happy w/ the set up...


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

how do you like the judges? what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

according to rome's website you can get away with a sm/m binding with 9.5. I would say if you could return them, or don't need it immediately get the sm/m, then if they don't fit return them. if your burton boot is like mine, they're not that bulky.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

bunky said:


> how do you like the judges? what kind of riding do you do?


I'm pretty much 99% freeride at this time. I plan on trying out the park near the end of the season...

The judges for me are quite comfy. I have last years model, so it's only got the one Boa and the little pump on the side. I'm really lazy and hate doing the laces, that's why I went with them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

S/M might be pushing it, but they may work with a small footprint. I'm in a 7.5/8 boot and I pretty much have the adjustments maxed out. I think there was a thread on here about someone having difficulty strapping into the S/M with a 9.5 boot. I think most binding companies are optimistic when they list the max size.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not to state the obvious, but why not just take your boots in to the shop and try them on?


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

no board shops selling the targas around me. (NYC) i was going to order online


----------

